# Favorite Tv Show?



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 1, 2015)

We all have a favorite/favorites tv shows of course. My all time favorite has to be Rupauls Drag Race. Those girls have some amazing talent. Anyways moving on to the question. What's your favorite tv show?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 1, 2015)

The only ones I'm currently watching are The Walking Dead and Shameless.


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2015)

I keep meaning to watch more drag race but I'm so lazy and forgetful :c
Anyways the only show I really keep up with anymore is How To Get Away With Murder


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> The only ones I'm currently watching are The Walking Dead and Shameless.



Awesome :3 never really heard of shameless ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



jinico said:


> I keep meaning to watch more drag race but I'm so lazy and forgetful :c
> Anyways the only show I really keep up with anymore is How To Get Away With Murder


 season 7 premiers tomorrow. Miss fame all the way. Anyways I use to watch that show.


----------



## Amyy (Mar 1, 2015)

i dont really have a favourite tv show, but the ones im watching now are scandal, scorpion and the 100.
how to get away with murder finished and that was really good as well.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 1, 2015)

Amyy said:


> i dont really have a favourite tv show, but the ones im watching now are scandal, scorpion and the 100.
> how to get away with murder finished and that was really good as well.



Ohhhh is scandal worth watching? I always see the previews for it but never really watched it.


----------



## charade501 (Mar 1, 2015)

My top 5 are Breaking Bad, Dexter, Fargo, True Detective and House of Cards. I completely recommended all of them if you're looking for riveting/dark dramas.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 1, 2015)

charade501 said:


> My top 5 are Breaking Bad, Dexter, Fargo, True Detective and House of Cards. I completely recommended all of them if you're looking for riveting/dark dramas.



Breaking bad is awesome :3 I'll look into the others. Thank you


----------



## Yuni (Mar 1, 2015)

Utopia. I loved the first series so much~ 
The second was... disturbing. Not that it wasn't disturbing already.

Otherwise, I love Firefly as well.


----------



## charade501 (Mar 1, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Breaking bad is awesome :3 I'll look into the others. Thank you



They're all pretty dark, but I'm sure if you can handle Breaking Bad you'll be fine. True Detective is the most disturbing of them all though.


----------



## Toot (Mar 1, 2015)

Hm... I have 3

Downton Abbey, Game of Thrones and Rick & Morty. (In no particular order)


----------



## Amyy (Mar 1, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ohhhh is scandal worth watching? I always see the previews for it but never really watched it.



i love ittt


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 1, 2015)

Live action: Breaking Bad or Man Seeking Woman 
Animated: Bojack Horseman or School Days

Bojack Horseman is truly unlike any other show I've seen before.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuni said:


> Utopia. I loved the first series so much~
> The second was... disturbing. Not that it wasn't disturbing already.
> 
> Otherwise, I love Firefly as well.



utopia <3 <3 <3

favourite show of all time is probably twin peaks


----------



## boujee (Mar 1, 2015)

Steven universe, amazing world of gumball, and mob wives


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 1, 2015)

Doctor Who
Supernatural
Sherlock
American Horror Story
Teen Wolf (This one is surprising honestly, never thought that MTV would have something *good* with the trash that they usually dish out)
Roseanne
Golden Girls


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2015)

Person of Interest, NCIS, NCIS: New Orleans, Gotham, Marvel's Agents of Shield, Agent Carter (please season 2 thank you), and Last Man Standing! There's also like shows on Food Network but like it's pretty obvious what the good ones are so not gonna bother. Oh, Sonic Boom, Adventure Time, and Pokemon.

Please watch Person of Interest.


----------



## Tao (Mar 1, 2015)

- Red Dwarf
- IT Crowd
- Blackadder
- 8 Out of 10 Cats
- Gravity Falls
- King of the Hill
- South Park
- Metalocalypse
- Breaking Bad

Those are the ones that either I can watch over and over (Red Dwarf), or they left an impression on me (Breaking Bad).


As for what I'm watching now:
- Fargo is repeating on TV now (I missed it the first time around). First episode was really good.
- Terminator Sarah Connor Chronicles is okay I guess.
- Game of Thrones...Though I've been getting through the first series for like, a year now and I'm almost done. It's one of those things that I know I would usually like but I'm struggling to actually care about.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Catfish: The TV Show. I don't know why but I just love online couples. And The Amazing World of Gumball I think.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 1, 2015)

I recommend Superjail!, Breaking Bad, and Spaced.


----------



## brutalitea (Mar 1, 2015)

Sleepy Hollow, Castle, Agents of SHIELD (I watched Agent Carter while it was on, I hope it gets renewed), The 100, Elementary, Madame Secretary.


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2015)

glee and desperate housewives!!!

those are the two best shows ever ok ty bye


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 1, 2015)

Pretty Little Liars has been my fav for like 3 years now. Although, I just recently started watching Gossip Girl on netflix and I really love it. Dance Moms is a treat as well. Lmao

I also forgot, Adventure Time and Gravity Falls!

And Rupauls drag race.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 1, 2015)

Drag Race


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 1, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Breaking bad is awesome :3 I'll look into the others. Thank you



I have no idea if it was brought up yet, but seeing as how I was mentioning something similar--
My current favorite show has to be* Better Call Saul*.
For those that don't know, it's set 5 years prior to the events of *Breaking Bad*,
and it follows James McGill aka Saul Goodman on his path to becoming Saul.

And it's sooooooooooo good. I've never been one for like...
Prequel offshoots of things? But BCS is so worth the watch.
It has it's darker parts so far but it's only about four eps in? Coming on fifth this monday,
and it's mostly dark comedy and all that crap.

Also, mad love for Rupauls drag race, I wish I could watch it more but I only catch re-runs of what I've seen, and there isn't much streaming online. :/

Also sorry for prattling on, I get excited about BCS.


----------



## Isabella (Mar 1, 2015)

Pretty Little Liars. I need to catch up a lot though, no idea what's been going on as of recent :c


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

Freaking Animaniacs.

Space Dandy and Nichijou are close seconds.


----------



## charade501 (Mar 2, 2015)

Tom said:


> Person of Interest, NCIS, NCIS: New Orleans, Gotham, Marvel's Agents of Shield, Agent Carter (please season 2 thank you), and Last Man Standing! There's also like shows on Food Network but like it's pretty obvious what the good ones are so not gonna bother. Oh, Sonic Boom, Adventure Time, and Pokemon.
> 
> Please watch Person of Interest.



Season 3 of Person of Interest was one of my favorite seasons of any TV show ever. It started out _really_ slow, episodic and just not going anywhere. They started accepting their dark sci-fi theme somewhere halfway through season 2 and it ended up becoming very good. I'd also highly recommend this show.
It's halfway through season 4 right now, which is also quite good.


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 2, 2015)

Game of Thrones!!! Can't wait for new season to start.. 

I also like the 100, the Flash & Brooklyn Nine nine.. Oh, I recently watched a few episodes of the Empire and it was pretty good! I should catch up on it on Hulu lol


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 2, 2015)

The main tv shows I'm watching lately are the walking dead, dexter and new girl. And I love them all.  

Some other tv shows I love are the IT crowd and black books.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

M*A*S*H always.

Fawlty Towers, Keeping up Appearances, The Vicar of Dibley, Little Britain, American Ninja Warrior, Qi, Pointless...

Oh, and let's not forget 'Allo 'allo


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 2, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> We all have a favorite/favorites tv shows of course. My all time favorite has to be Rupauls Drag Race. Those girls have some amazing talent. Anyways moving on to the question. What's your favorite tv show?



it's a drag race

they're men, not girls.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't have a solid favorite, but some of the ones I've watched and liked were Parks and Recreation (recently ended), Breaking Bad, The Wire and The Legend of Korra lol.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 2, 2015)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 2, 2015)

MODERN FAMILY and weird shows like taboo, my strange addiction, 600 pound life


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 2, 2015)

My favorite TV shows are Grimm, Once Upon a Time, Arrow, The 100, The Flash, Lost and Forever


----------



## Tao (Mar 2, 2015)

bitterhemlock said:


> I have no idea if it was brought up yet, but seeing as how I was mentioning something similar--
> My current favorite show has to be* Better Call Saul*.
> For those that don't know, it's set 5 years prior to the events of *Breaking Bad*,
> and it follows James McGill aka Saul Goodman on his path to becoming Saul.
> ...





I have been looking forward to it for ages but I've not watched any of it yet.

I like watching TV shows in one go rather than weekly (or at least in chunks at a time), so I'm waiting for the season to finish before I actually watch it.

I did the same with Breaking Bad. I pretty much got that out of the way over a weekend.


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

Tao said:


> I have been looking forward to it for ages but I've not watched any of it yet.
> 
> I like watching TV shows in one go rather than weekly (or at least in chunks at a time), so I'm waiting for the season to finish before I actually watch it.
> 
> I did the same with Breaking Bad. I pretty much got that out of the way over a weekend.



Oh man.
To be honest I still haven't finished breaking bad? I think I finished up recently just before season 5?
My brother and I were watching it but we waited till it was on Netflix.
As far as BCS goes I have all the episodes so far on my computer because I can never watch it when it's actually on tv,,,
(Plus no commercials this way)
It is *so* good though. 10/10, would recommend.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have too many favorites. I can't pick just one. Shows I love include Dexter, The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones and NCIS.

A couple of my friends have recommended Grimm, so I will try that out, too.


----------



## Improv (Mar 2, 2015)

American Horror Story, Bones, and The Walking Dead are my favorite TV shows. I like Doctor Who a lot, too.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 2, 2015)

My favourite show that's ongoing at the moment is Hannibal.

I really enjoyed watching Utopia too, it was brilliant. It's a shame that they didn't continue it for a third season.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 2, 2015)

I really like Merlin, Once Upon A Time, Supernatural, Agents of Shield, and I recently started Arrow, which is pretty good.


----------



## Goop (Mar 2, 2015)

Not a huge fan of tv...
I really like _AHH! Real Monsters_, though. c:​


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 2, 2015)

Ohhhhh myyyyyy Goooodddddd
This is like asking a parent to choose a favorite child!
Currently I'm binging on Friends, but I have also watched Parks & Rec (ended too soon) and SNL (which I am still watching). Of those, I choose *Parks and Rec*, since SNL isn't as funny as it used to be - seriously, they think Riblet suddenly makes everything funny - and I haven't finished Friends yet.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 3, 2015)

American Horror Story & Gossip Girl.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 3, 2015)

I love a lot of shows. Impractical Jokers is one of my favorites though.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

No M*A*S*H love, I am sad.

Also I like  quiz shows, mostly to answer questions not that I care much what they win or anything, lol.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
The Amazing Race
Impractical Jokers
Swamp People


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2015)

The Office (U.S.) JimxPam forever


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> No M*A*S*H love, I am sad.
> 
> Also I like  quiz shows, mostly to answer questions not that I care much what they win or anything, lol.



Some M*A*S*H love from me though (as you might remember).

Besides that;

The Walking Dead. (bingewatched it to start of season 5 in like a week, I see walkers everywhere now)
Game of Thrones.
Falling skies.
Scrubs.
Everybody Loves Raymond.
Married With Children.
Spartacus.

These really. It sounds like quite a lot, but I don`t watch much tv anymore. So many bad tv shows nowadays.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't really watch TV shows in America. Currently I am working on Gurren Lagann tho, if that counts.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Some M*A*S*H love from me though (as you might remember).
> 
> Besides that;
> 
> ...



Yeah <3 Although it's creepy how many loves it but not many expresses their love. I mean it might not be politically, chronologically or aesthetically correct but it's damn good.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 4, 2015)

All these sound amazing :3 I'll be on the search for them ^-^


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2015)

Breaking Bad <3

Airing Shows:

Big Bang Theory
Once Upon a Time
Suits
Shark Tank 

:]


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 4, 2015)

Daria has slowly became one of my favorites


----------



## SweetT (Mar 4, 2015)

Ultimate Survivor alaska
The walking dead
used to watch falling skies until it just got too stupid.


----------



## HaileyACNL (Mar 4, 2015)

Grey's Anatomy (The best) <3


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 4, 2015)

i have a lot of favorite tv shows!
ended:
breaking bad, himym (the ending though... nope), parks and rec, gossip girl, scrubs, gilmore girls, sailor moon, no game no life
ongoing:
once upon a time, greys anatomy, big bang theory, house of cards, orange is the new black, and more, i can't name all the shows i watch on the top of my head atm. i usually just watch shows when the seasons have ended and they are on netflix or something
 so i can binge watch in one day


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Favorite is _probably_ the US version of Shameless on Showtime. (Never saw the UK version)

Blacklist and Breaking Bad are AMAZING.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 4, 2015)

Breaking bad is amazing :3


----------



## Lotte (Mar 4, 2015)

Adventure Time


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ehhhh kind of stopped watching that show


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 4, 2015)

As of right now it's How to get Away with Murder. Then Empire and Scandal. When neither of those three are on, it's the ID channel all day.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 4, 2015)

Favorite of all time is Boy Meets World. 
Favorites that are currently airing are Pretty Little Liars, Girl Meets World, & The Middle.


----------



## Joy (Mar 4, 2015)

Code Lyoko, starting to love Bob's Burgers, Lab Rats (sue me), Eye Candy, Regular Show, Teen Titans Go!, Avatar the last airbender and others are usually shows I enjoy watching with my family. I don't remember their names though.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 4, 2015)

Twin Peaks.






_Look at my beautiful son._


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 5, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> As of right now it's How to get Away with Murder. Then Empire and Scandal. When neither of those three are on, it's the ID channel all day.



I like that channel has some good shows.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> Favorite of all time is Boy Meets World.
> Favorites that are currently airing are Pretty Little Liars, Girl Meets World, & The Middle.



I really need to catch up on pretty little liars.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


> Code Lyoko, starting to love Bob's Burgers, Lab Rats (sue me), Eye Candy, Regular Show, Teen Titans Go!, and others are usually shows I enjoy watching with my family. I don't remember their names though.



I love teen titans :3 I miss the old ones ;-; eye candy is a good one too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss Vanian said:


> Twin Peaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of it ;-;


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 5, 2015)

X files!!!! 
Walking dead
it's always sunny in philadelphia

I miss pushing daisies. That show was really good


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 5, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I really need to catch up on pretty little liars.


YES. CATCH UP. This season finale in a few weeks is supposed to be some big reveal.


----------



## Quill (Mar 5, 2015)

All time favourite would have to be Game of Thrones. It's pretty much a given that nothing will top that series for me.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 5, 2015)

kitandquill said:


> All time favourite would have to be Game of Thrones. It's pretty much a given that nothing will top that series for me.



 That reminds me, I need to finish season two. Have you read the books? I've only read two so far.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> YES. CATCH UP. This season finale in a few weeks is supposed to be some big reveal.



Ohhhhh omg im going to start watching it again


----------



## Elsaelly (Mar 5, 2015)

I love so much watch TV Show ! My favourites are Pretty Little Liars and Teen Wolf


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah <3 Although it's creepy how many loves it but not many expresses their love. I mean it might not be politically, chronologically or aesthetically correct but it's damn good.



Yeah, I think its politically a provocative show in many countries. Then again, underneathj that surface it has only a humanitarian statement, becuase it mainly fixates on human interactions and development when confronted with such horrible sircumstances. Even the pro-war side must be aware and wellwilling to commend and accept that side of war, because if you don`t, you really show no or little respect to the veteran soldiers and those who died.

BTW, I forgot X-Files (what the hell me!).

I heard a rumour they might consider making new episodes. Oh please yes.


----------



## Shax (Mar 5, 2015)

My favorite TV show is probably Supernatural. It's also the only TV show that I've seen all the seasons of.


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Game of Thrones, Suits and The Walking Dead. :>


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Yeah, I think its politically a provocative show in many countries. Then again, underneathj that surface it has only a humanitarian statement, becuase it mainly fixates on human interactions and development when confronted with such horrible sircumstances. Even the pro-war side must be aware and wellwilling to commend and accept that side of war, because if you don`t, you really show no or little respect to the veteran soldiers and those who died.


Hawkeye x Margaret 4ever

Yes, probably because of how they take on the war with humor, but hell it's COMEDY(although a black sense of humor which is me in a nutshell) and some of the people are stereotypes.. but seriously I've seen worse shows and movies that handle other nations even more bad.

I mean a lot of people know about it but unless you really shout like I LOVE MASH loudly you are very unlikely to meet them.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Hawkeye x Margaret 4ever
> 
> Yes, probably because of how they take on the war with humor, but hell it's COMEDY(although a black sense of humor which is me in a nutshell) and some of the people are stereotypes.. but seriously I've seen worse shows and movies that handle other nations even more bad.
> 
> I mean a lot of people know about it but unless you really shout like I LOVE MASH loudly you are very unlikely to meet them.



Probably also doesn`t help that most people here were born after the entire M*A*S*H series ended.

Like you, I love this type of humor, but it was more then that. I think in general its a great way to show people how much humor can help you get through difficult times. Frasier kinda shows the same type of cynical/sarcastic humor in the area of psychiatry. Nothing brings across a good point better. 

I always loved the interactions between Radar and Hawkeye.  They rubbed of on eachother in a beautiful way.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Probably also doesn`t help that most people here were born after the entire M*A*S*H series ended.
> 
> Like you, I love this type of humor, but it was more then that. I think in general its a great way to show people how much humor can help you get through difficult times. Frasier kinda shows the same type of cynical/sarcastic humor in the area of psychiatry. Nothing brings across a good point better.
> 
> I always loved the interactions between Radar and Hawkeye.  They rubbed of on eachother in a beautiful way.



Yeah, of course it is. I love it both because it's touching moments('Abyssinia Henry' and 'Who Knew?' are my favorite episodes ever) and its humor. Not that much a fan of Frasier but I get your point.

I know a few younger than 40 years who likes it, but yeah you pretty need to get it out of them lol.

Haha, true that <3


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 5, 2015)

Breaking Bad and The West Wing are my all-time favorite TV shows.
Right now I'm really loving Better Call Saul, Empire, Arrow, House of Cards, Game of Thrones, and I watched the premiere of CSI: Cyber last night and liked that too.


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 5, 2015)

Steven Universe, Broad City, The daily/nightly show w/Jon Stewart/Larry Wilmore, The Big Bang Theory, Game of Thrones.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm not into the walking dead.... XD I've heard of supernatural. They always talk about it at school.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 5, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> Steven Universe, Broad City, The daily/nightly show w/Jon Stewart/Larry Wilmore, The Big Bang Theory, Game of Thrones.



Is Larry Wilmore going to take over from Jon Stewart?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 6, 2015)

GAME OF THRONESSSSSSSSZZZZZZZ coming out next month > O < so eggcited :L

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cazqui said:


> Steven Universe, Broad City, The daily/nightly show w/Jon Stewart/Larry Wilmore, The Big Bang Theory, Game of Thrones.



oh yeah, TBBT too :0


----------



## Donacabana (Mar 6, 2015)

Currently I love Gravity Falls, Law & Order S.V.U, and The Daily Show


----------



## Kissyme100 (Mar 6, 2015)

I really like American Horror Story!


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

Currently I'm totally into American Horror Story, Steven Universe, and (my guilty pleasure), Say Yes To The Dress.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't have a specific favorite movie, I like lot's of different T.V. shows.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't watch a ton of TV. Usually it's left on as background noise and stuff to occasionally combat on or look up at when I've hit a lull in whatever I'm doing. I have to catch up on Gravity Falls, for sure - I loved the first season but I've only seen an episode or two of the second (that is - the one with Bipper because I kept hearing so much hype about it, and it was indeed glorious).


Better Call Saul started somewhat recently though, so that's one thing I'm making an effort to catch, though I'm still a few episodes behind at the moment...

It's easier for me to watch TV shows after they're done than it is while they're airing. I like to do it at my own pace rather than trying to make sure I'm free when it airs every week. Looking forward to the next season of Orange Is The New Black, but also apprehensive because I've seen the episode titles and I'm really not cool with some of the stuff mentioned...

During the day we tend to have HGTV on (House Hunters, Love It Or List It... whatever happened to Trading Spaces, that was great). At night we tend to leave MSNBC on, or super early in the morning we'll try to catch Melissa Harris Perry. It's a rare treat for us to catch her on though so we end up watching Rachel Maddow. My partner likes Jon Stewart whereas I prefer Larry Wilmore's new thing, though. I wish Melissa's show was on later so I could see it more often.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 6, 2015)

Steven Universe and American Horror Story are the ones I'm really into right now.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Mar 6, 2015)

Doctor Who


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 7, 2015)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Doctor Who



Heard of it but never watched it ;-;


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 8, 2015)

EVERYONE GO WATCH IT FROM VIKI.COM: HEALER


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 8, 2015)

oh gosh too many to name, i love the walking dead (but lately i haven't been as interested because they killed beth #rip) i enjoy american horror story (the acting is amazing) and bates motel. some of the lighter shows i like are parks and recreation, once upon a time, pretty little liars, and OH i love a lot of reality tv like survivor, amazing race, big brother, and the real world


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 8, 2015)

I have loads that I really love, but my all time favourite is probably Psych. It's so funny and clever, and every episode always makes me laugh out loud. I'm gutted it finished last year, but 8 seasons isn't a bad run at all ^_^


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 8, 2015)

Probably Bates Motel.


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 8, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Probably Bates Motel.



I'm so excited season 3 comes on tomorrow!!!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

BECAUSE THERES NO NEW SEASON OF THE OFFICE EVER AGAIN...
I guess I'll just rewatch it.... for the 100th time...


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Too many to choose from, but currently it is game of thrones


----------



## kassie (Mar 8, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Probably Bates Motel.





spelling88 said:


> I'm so excited season 3 comes on tomorrow!!!



*SAME*

-------

I also love It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. 
So sad it's ending. :<


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 8, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> I'm so excited season 3 comes on tomorrow!!!



Omg, right? I'm totally going to rewatch Psycho while I wait for it to air. 

Oh, and I forgot Broadchurch. I really love that show and didn't see the twist coming.


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

I hate the people that like Rupauls drag race, they're so rude to me, and ugh I can't deal with it ; v ;;​


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

2 of my all-time favorite shows are House of Cards and 30 Rock!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I guess it counts as a TV show but the k-drama My Name is Kim Samsoon ^^


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

deerui said:


> I hate the people that like Rupauls drag race, they're so rude to me, and ugh I can't deal with it ; v ;;​



all my friends love drag race and are so extremely sweet people. and i like it. i don't think i'm rude.
at least I hope not.


----------



## Cory (Mar 10, 2015)

deerui said:


> I hate the people that like Rupauls drag race, they're so rude to me, and ugh I can't deal with it ; v ;;​



because its a terrible show


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 10, 2015)

Aside from anime, I don't watch that many TV shows other than on Netflix sometimes. I do however, love Flash and Arrow. I recently stopped watching Gotham due to the extreme violence/creepy stuff going on which is too bad since it had great potential.


----------



## sheepie (Mar 10, 2015)

fringe & america's next top model ^^


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

I just finished watching season one of "Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt". It's really funny! A bunch of people from 30 Rock are in the cast, and Tina Fey is one of the producers, so it was bound to be great!


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 11, 2015)

Can we pick specific seasons instead of shows? Because AHS: Asylum was the bomb diggity. I'm also really looking forward to the season premier of Hannibal.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 11, 2015)

deerui said:


> I hate the people that like Rupauls drag race, they're so rude to me, and ugh I can't deal with it ; v ;;​



Not everyone that watched Rupauls Drag Race is rude.....


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

deerui said:


> I hate the people that like Rupauls drag race, they're so rude to me, and ugh I can't deal with it ; v ;;​



Oh... the people here on TBT who like it? I hope I haven't been rude...


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 11, 2015)

Obsessed with Frasier.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 11, 2015)

Right now it's Vikings, definitely.

Also some of my ongoing favs are The Walking Dead, Criminal Minds, & I'm currently hooked on watching old episodes of Law & Order: SVU. Also a bunch I've watched on Netflix like Orange is the New Black & probably a ton of others I'm forgetting.


----------



## matcha (Mar 11, 2015)

probably criminal minds as of late.


----------



## senshi_v (Mar 11, 2015)

I love Pretty Little Liars, Supernatural, and The Walking Dead. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 11, 2015)

Started watching Trailer Park Boys a few days ago and I'm just consumed with the feeling of "oh my god, where has this been all my life?" I know I'm way late to the party but oh my god. Bubbles is me, I am Bubbles, I love everything about this show so far - on the third season atm.


----------



## Keyblades (Jul 6, 2015)

Breaking Bad and Lost! Also I loved Alcatraz/Almost Human before they got cancelled.


----------

